
Ask HN: Common Patterns for Resiliency in Distributed Systems - rshetty
I am collating ideas on bringing resiliency in distributed systems at scale. I had previously written a article on this here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.gojekengineering.com&#x2F;resiliency-in-distributed-systems-efd30f74baf4<p>Above article includes:<p>1) Timeouts<p>2) Retries<p>3) Circuit breakers<p>4) Fallbacks<p>5) Resiliency Testing<p>More patterns I can think of include<p>6) Rate limiting and Throttling<p>7) Bulkheading<p>8) Queuing to decouple tasks from consumers<p>9) Monitoring&#x2F;alerting (Observability?)<p>10) Redundancies<p>Please let me know your experiences with these resiliency patterns. Also please feel to pitch in more other patterns if you have encountered any and was of immense help<p>Thanks for your time :)
======
anildigital
Having worked with Elixir for a small web app and these days exploring Akka. I
am curious how you are able to achieve above resiliency patterns compared
something Akka offers. Fundamentals wise these are concepts, but I am doubtful
of handling these concerns properly without Actor model. I haven't read many
comparisons between Kubernetes and fault tolerant abstractions such as
supervisors etc that Akka provides. Hopefully, you would cover those.

~~~
rshetty
It is totally possible to implement these patterns without Akka. The blog post
highlights the way be implemented some of these patterns.

